# Getting on a bit?



## rene (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi all

I wondered how many people out there are trying for a family and are over 40. Just wanted to know what sort of success stories there are and if there is still hope for me.

Rene


----------



## tinacarol (Dec 13, 2004)

hi ive only just found ff, but have been reading everything posted for the last few days.
just like yourself im also over 40 and ttc. My biggest problem is that i am overweight and add that to my age, our local hospital have told me to go away and lose weight before they will do anything. My own doctor says that if i make a concerted effort i might have got down to my ideal weight in the next 3 years!!!!!!!!!!!
So you can see that unless i concieve naturally, its a no go area.


----------



## lulu B (Apr 1, 2002)

I had years and years and years of ttc and eventually found out i had immune problems and finally got pregnant at 40. If you have good or ok FSH then you are in.So relax this is not a problem worth thinking about.On the inciid cite they have a board for the over 40's and it is packed. inciid.org.com i think or .co.uk 
good luck lulu


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Rene & Tina

Welcome to FF!

Take a look at the Goldies thread for some inspiration for over 40's. Link follows:

*Click here*

Laine x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Rene
Just wanted to welcome you to Fertility Friends, I hope you find this site useful.
Good Luck
Chick


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Rene,
Just wanted to say hello !  Like you I'm over 40 and ttc.  I've had 6 iui's now but unfortunately have been unlucky so far!  I'm not giving up yet though.  As the other lady said, if you have an okay FSH then things should be hopeful regardless of your age !  I wish you lots of luck for the future and lots of  .


----------



## deirdre (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi, can I join in?

I'm not over 40 so not sure if I am a golden oldie yet.
I'm 36 (37 in Feb) what is a good/typical FSH at this age.
When I went to see the consultant last week she said that due to my FSH level (8.4) we needed to get started with IVF because I may have an early menopause.  What I wasn't sure about is this - "is my FSH level high for having babies or is it high for my age"?  I understand that generally once you are over 35 chances of conceiving reduce but am I worse than normal?
can anyone help?
thanks
Dee


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Rene,

No reason for you to give up yet! I am 43 and my FSH usually around 4-7 so will be continuing until we are successful or cannot afford treatment.

Some ladies over 40 are using donor eggs.

The IVF success rates are not as good for women over 40 and we are also hit by a higher miscarriage rate. The "Goldies" thread is a bit quiet right now but you will be very welcome there.

with warmest regards,


----------

